# Sir David Wilcocks



## DavidA

Sir David Willcocks, long-serving and much-recorded director of music at King’s College, Cambridge, died today at 95.
Statement from the choir of Kings:
"It is with great sadness that we learned this morning of the death of Sir David Willcocks. Sir David died peacefully at home this morning, 17 September, aged 95."
Sir David’s connection with King’s began as an Organ Scholar in 1939; he was elected to a Fellowship in 1947 and subsequently held the post of Director of Music from 1957 to 1974.

Statement from my wife who sang in the St Matthew Passion under his direction 50 years ago: "he was a lovely man!"


----------



## TxllxT

R.I.P. I still cherish his recordings of the psalms with the King's College Choir.


----------



## elgar's ghost

A long and very distinguished career among a notable line of 20th century British choral conductors - I especially like the Vaughan Williams and Handel recordings I have of his. I didn't know until recently that he was organist at Worcester Cathedral for a number of years before taking over at King's College.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Sir David Willcocks R.I.P. *:angel:*

http://www.theguardian.com/music/201...avid-willcocks

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obit...-obituary.html

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-34281143*


----------



## Ilarion

Вечная Память(Eternal Memory)

Dear Sir David Willcocks,

Well done, faithful servant - thank you for all the glorious musicmaking, the care and utmost attention to the bigger picture. The world is now lesser of a place now that you have left. May your efforts always be as a guiding light to future generations. Now enter the Eternal Rest which you so utterly deserve.


----------



## DavidA

Sir David was also a war hero, something I didn't know:

With the outbreak of the Second World War, he interrupted his studies in music to serve in the British Army. He was commissioned as a second lieutenant in the Duke of Cornwall's Light Infantry on 15 February 1941, and *won the Military Cross *as a temporary captain for his actions on the night of 10/11 July 1944, when he was serving with 5th Battalion DCLI as battalion intelligence officer. The battalion, part of 43rd (Wessex) Infantry Division, was ordered to hold Hill 112 in Normandy, France. He carried out his duties outstandingly overnight, helping inflict severe casualties on the German forces by calling in artillery support to break up counter-attacks. The battalion suffered over 250 casualties during the night, including the commanding officer and one of the company commanders. This left Willcocks in command of the battalion headquarters, which by then was the furthest forward part of the battalion. He rallied the men, enabling the battalion to stand firm and reorganise. The award was gazetted on 21 December 1944.


----------

